# Wolves vs Dallas game thread



## KG4MVP2 (Jul 28, 2003)

Huge game tommorow [wednesday] vs wolves any thoughts, predictions???

Mine:
Wolves 102
Dallas 95

Kevin Garnett 28 pts 16 rebs. 6 ast.
Dirk Nowitzki 26 pts 7 rebs. 3 ast.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs 114
Wolves 107


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

The mavericks just got jinxed by making this thread.


----------



## ahonui2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

it is going to be a really good game. the mavs dont have steve nash though and josh howard might not play. they are playing in minnesota, but the 76ers beat minny without ai, big dog, and dc. the mavs have a chance of winning.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Is Nash going to play tonight? If not, who will be starting at point guard Best?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Is Nash going to play tonight? If not, who will be starting at point guard Best?


Marquis Daniels will get his 2nd straight start. With a 14 pt 9 reb
and 9 assist night against Seattle I guess he earned the chance.

Nash will not be playing.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Marquis Daniels will get his 2nd straight start. With a 14 pt 9 reb
> ...


Defensively, Marquis should give Sam a run for his money being taller and more athletic. Its a better matchup than Nash on Sam.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Mavs not doing so good.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Daniels took 21 shots tonight, 8 more than Dirk. That doesn't seem right. I didn't see the game and maybe Dirk wasn't having an off night but unless the rookie was shooting lights out he should night be taking more shots then Dirk and Finley.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

the wolves were just too much for the mavs. troy, spree and kandi had big games. kg a regular game. cassell didnt have to do much. wally did ok!!!


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That lost didnt surprise me much. Sam and Spree is too much for Daniels. I thought Dallas would lose and lose pretty big since it was at Minnesota. 
When is nash coming back hell when is best coming back. We need them back now.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Danials took a lot of his shots in garbage time after Dallas took out its starters. He missed like 7 of his shots in the forth.

It shouldn't matter who shoots the ball. I hear a lot of Dirk fans complain when he doesn't get enough shots. It just doesn't seem fair to me as long as they win. (I know they lost this game but they have won games where I have heard the same thing)






> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Daniels took 21 shots tonight, 8 more than Dirk. That doesn't seem right. I didn't see the game and maybe Dirk wasn't having an off night but unless the rookie was shooting lights out he should night be taking more shots then Dirk and Finley.


----------

